# Myers pump parts/dealers



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyone have a good dealer who supplies parts for a Myers pump?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Tebco I believe how it's spelled. Not sure if they are nation wide? 

Took my plow truck there a few times. had the pump rebuilt once and had my plow lights wired up so they would work.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.femyers.com/engineeredpage_warranty_and_service_centers.aspx


----------

